# Hand Tool Challange



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I Challenge you all to challenge yourself! :smile:

Let's play a little game, here are the guidelines:

1) Select a single board in your shop, doesn't matter the species. 

2) Pick 3, and only 3, hand tools you feel are pretty versatile.

3) Build something simple, bizarre, outlandish, etc using only those three hand tools and that one board.

The point of this is to learn new uses of your tools in unconventional technique. Obviously be careful doing this. 

My suggestion would be to decide what you want to build then figure out how to get there with the tools rather than the other way around.

No winners or losers in this challenge but all those involved or reading will learn a lot about their tools and become better ww'rs.

Take plenty of pictures and explain the problems you encountered and the means to overcome them.

I'll get mine up this week as well. 

Whose in?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> I Challenge you all to challenge yourself! :smile:
> 
> Let's play a little game, here are the guidelines:
> 
> ...


Great idea. Sometimes you surprise me.:yes: I was thinkin' about a log cabin, I have the tools, but I don't have a board that big.:laughing:









 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:laughing: 1/64 scale could work! :laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe something simple, like a sandpaper storage box, or a pencil holder.:laughing:











 







.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

*grin* I did this the other day. I can't get "before" photos, but I'll try to take an "after." It was a speed challenge as well -- I had some friends showing up so I could shape a board for them, and I realized my so-called pencil holder (an old Domino's Pizza cup) had fallen off the pegboard again. I had about 15 minutes to work, and I finished before they got in -- I used a single board, resawed it with a Ryoba, smoothed it, rebated the edges ("rabbetted" always looks wrong), and nailed it together with wire nails. I'll try to grab a photo tonight, and maybe make something else quick. Come to think of it, I could use a pencil holder for my desk at work... maybe I'll make one tonight.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Question - can the board be already prepped with power tools if done before knowing about this?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cocheseuga said:


> Question - can the board be already prepped with power tools if done before knowing about this?


I suppose... This isn't a real strict environment. It's just a laid back exercise with no prizes or cash up for grabs only the education of you and your fellow ww'r.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

firemedic said:


> I suppose... This isn't a real strict environment. It's just a laid back exercise with no prizes or cash up for grabs only the education of you and your fellow ww'r.


Just clarifying. My current project is going to involve some skills I haven't tried before, so I thought it would be a good try.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

Interesting premise. Looking forward to seeing what you guys come up with


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cocheseuga said:


> Just clarifying. My current project is going to involve some skills I haven't tried before, so I thought it would be a good try.


I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm interested in seeing what you guys come up with.

Before taking on the hand tool challenge, be sure to limber up the fingers first:






Don't want to risk cramping!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

How strictly are you/we going to define tools? Is a square a tool? What about a marking knife? Is a piece of wood used as a mallet a tool? A pencil?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

trc65 said:


> How strictly are you/we going to define tools? Is a square a tool? What about a marking knife? Is a piece of wood used as a mallet a tool? A pencil?


I guess we can leave that to each to decide... but I think the creative WWr can come up with alternatives with the three tools he chooses along with the board. 

For example, a chisel can be used as a marking knife and yes a scrap piece of the board could work as a mallet. 

Like I said earlier these are lax constraints and it's really up to each person to be as creative as they can :smile:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

OK, after thinking for a while about some different projects I'm definitely in. I think I can do it with only 3 tools as long as I don't count clamps or vise as one of the tools:smile:

To make it a little more fun how about everyone lists their 3 tools before they tell us about their project. Then we can all spend time trying to figure out what _we_ would build with only those tools.

I'll start out: My three tools are: steel rule, low angle block plane and one saw (to be determined after a few test cuts).

Looking forward to seeing what everyone else decides to use/build.:yes:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Sounds good, Man.

Here are my three:
Cross cut back saw, 3/8" chisel, #5-1/2C bench plane.

:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*hand tools only*



trc65 said:


> OK, after thinking for a while about some different projects I'm definitely in. I think I can do it with only 3 tools as long as I don't count clamps or vise as one of the tools:smile:
> I'll start out: My three tools are: *steel rule* , low angle block plane and one saw (to be determined after a few test cuts).


Since this is a hand tool exercise, I would not count measuring tools , vises, clamps, etc..... ONLY tools used to cut, shape, smooth and alter the wood. JMO.
When is the last time you used a "power" tape measure, rule, clamp or vise.... :blink:


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Since this is a hand tool exercise, I would not count measuring tools , vises, clamps, etc..... ONLY tools used to cut, shape, smooth and alter the wood. JMO.
> When is the last time you used a "power" tape measure, rule, clamp or vise.... :blink:


Well firemedic probably gets to use power clamps and vises all the time at work..they just call them jaws of life and other cool names


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> Since this is a hand tool exercise, I would not count measuring tools , vises, clamps, etc..... ONLY tools used to cut, shape, smooth and alter the wood. JMO.
> When is the last time you used a "power" tape measure, rule, clamp or vise.... :blink:



You're definitely right. It was late and I must have been getting a little loopy listing a steel rule as one of my tools:blink:

My list is now: crosscut back saw, 1/4" chisel and #60 1/2 block plane.

I wonder if everyone participating will use a variation of these three basic tools?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

So, where do we stand? I'm planning to get started after lunch (in an hr). Anyone else jumping in on this one?


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

I have to drop out of this one. My current bench wobbles like a Weeble, which is why I'm building a new one. My plan to use a plane to get the legs squared up and a hand saw to do the tenons isn't going to work.

Hopefully the bench will be done in a week or two and I can join the next one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

There's no time limit on this one... When ya do it, ya do it... It can be an ongoing thing.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I got a couple of hours in last night and might get some more time tonight. I'll try and post update later this evening. I think we might get some more people to join as we start posting progress (hopefully).


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I wish I didn't have so many builds awaiting my time. I'd like to participates in one of these various challenges one of these days. Every time I think I have more than enough projects to keep me busy another family member asks for a special build to be added to my list.

Maybe I'll cheat and UNofficially throw in one of my carvings/whittlings if I get anything finished up any time soon. Most of them are done with very few tools. Though I really don't think it qualifies for the challenge.

If only I had more time and energy. I'll be following along and providing encouragement to those who do participate.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Maybe I'll cheat and UNofficially throw in one of my carvings/whittlings if I get anything finished up any time soon. Most of them are done with very few tools. Though I really don't think it qualifies for the challenge.


Go ahead and cheat. We'll just make you ineligible for the unofficial prize which doesn't actually exist. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

Cman, whoever makes the samdapaper storage box will have to post pictuers of the intricate joinery used, right?:laughing:

anyway, ill get started on mine once my finger heals-i had an injury that involved three stitches to my pinky and i can barely bend it now. 

im looking forward to this . 

tools:
miter saw, block plane, wood chisel, perhaps a 1/2".


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'll get this started. I'm not going to tell you what the project is, you can guess about it if you want as you see the pictures and the process I went through.

This first picture is the starting point for my wood. It's an old ceiling joist from a barn and is rough cut white oak. I didn't cut up this board as part of this build, but rather am using misc. pieces of scrap from this board left over from another project.








Here are some of the pieces of scrap I'll be using. They are all a little different thickness so I'll be spending some time thickness planing them once they are cut to size.








Here's the first tool I'm using in my build, a Stanley Fat Max saw. It is not the highest quality saw for sure, and with the hardened teeth will be a throw away eventually, but it cuts straight. You won't be ripping long boards or thick stock with it, but I am able to rip some of the small pieces I need for the project.








I'm not too concerned with the quality of the cuts from the saw as every piece will be planed to final size/thickness and square with a Stanley #60 1/2 plane. I chose this plane over others for the low angle (I'll be squaring a lot of end grain), the small size (lots of small pieces) and the fact that for this project it will also serve as a thickness plane and a joiner as this plane is longer than any of my pieces.








Ok, that's all the pictures allowed for this post, more coming shortly.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a question. Is duct tape and bailing wire considered tools here?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

To continue - As I said, I'm using the #60 1/2 to square, size and thickness plane all of the pieces. To facilitate that, I use a shooting board shown below. In the projects I do (mostly small items) the shooting board is one of the most important jigs. You'll go crazy trying to square things without one. It is also very handy for me to achieve the final dimensions on small projects like this where accuracy is important.








You can see from the pile of small shavings how much I use the plane/shooting board for final dimensioning. Maybe it's because of the saw I'm using, but I'm more comfortable using this methodology. Actually, I think it's just because I love the feeling of the plane shaving the wood.:yes:








I know in a previous post I said the third tool I would choose would be a 1/4" chisel - well I'm changing my mind again and not using a chisel, rather my final tool will be a card scraper Yes that's right - a _card scraper._









After I got into this project I realized I really didn't need a chisel (I could use one, but don't really need it) so I decided to use a card scraper instead. I had a few plane marks left on the wood (I probably should have stopped and added a little more camber to the blade but I was lazy and didn't want to stop) so I decided to use the card scraper to clean the faces a little. 

I will also use the scraper to fine tune thickness and fit a little later in the build.

So, here is where I'm at after a couple of hours of work. This picture shows about half of the pieces I'll need for this project. All of them are 1/4" in thickness.








It would have been real easy to go and buy a S4S board a 1/4" thick for this project, but what would be the fun in that.:smile: 

That's all for tonight, I hope to get back to the project in the next couple of days and plan on finishing it (literally and figuratively) by the end of the weekend.........assuming I don't get too caught up in watching the Olympics.

Questions, critique and criticism are all welcome as are guesses on what the project actually is.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Family commitments in July aren't allowing me any shop time; but I am up for this. I just have to come up with something small enough to resaw with a back saw!!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> Family commitments in July aren't allowing me any shop time; but I am up for this. I just have to come up with something small enough to resaw with a back saw!!


I've been largely in the same boat. Luckily, July is almost over. I plan on having a lot more shop time next month than this one.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Keep up the good work guys and no worries if you can't jump in right now!

I'm lagging a bit with my build because I too don't have much time.


----------



## Globba (Mar 27, 2012)

I just finished a project that I started a couple of months ago. I used a Stanley 45, 1" chisel and a beading tool. I did cut the boards on a chop saw. Does the disqualify me. Sure could use that prize. Don't have one of those yet. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I feel I must apologize for not posting a project yet. I have been working 16 hrs days on site. Trying to keep up with unskilled laborers and have the job stay on track is proving to be no small task. 

How's everyone's projects going? 

Emmajean,for some reason I'm not able to see the pictures that you post but it sounds like an interesting build in the making. 

Take care, all! I hope to find time by next week to get it rolling.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

firemedic said:


> I feel I must apologize for not posting a project yet. I have been working 16 hrs days on site. Trying to keep up with unskilled laborers and have the job stay on track is proving to be no small task.
> 
> How's everyone's projects going?
> 
> ...


Who do the rest of you people post pictures? Is it just the one from my photobucket that some of you can't see? This is a hot linked picture, can you see it? I also use the "insert image" icon to post my image links.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

emmajeanwalker said:


> Who do the rest of you people post pictures? Is it just the one from my photobucket that some of you can't see? This is a hot linked picture, can you see it? I also use the "insert image" icon to post my image links.


Yes, I can see that one. :smile:


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Emma Jean try uploading you images to your Woodworking Talk albums. Then you can just copy the BB link and paste it into the thread.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You can also add attachments to a post then use them as inline images.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I always forget about that way of adding images. It would be so much easier for a couple of images. I have to start checking out that way of doing it.


----------



## emmajeanwalker (Jul 17, 2012)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Emma Jean try uploading you images to your Woodworking Talk albums. Then you can just copy the BB link and paste it into the thread.


I'm just going to add the image codes myself.

EXAMPLE:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

trc65 said:


> To continue - As I said


Making any progress? :smile: I'll get mine on here soon! I promise!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Making any progress? :smile: I'll get mine on here soon! I promise!


I'm done, but I was feeling kind of lonely:sad:. 

Now that you (and hopefully others) are getting some time to work on this I'll finish posting the rest of the project the next couple of days. Then hopefully we can get some good discussion going.:smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Yeah... I've been slacking... I know


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Yeah... I've been slacking... I know


I somehow doubt that.:no:


----------



## Globba (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi folks,

I posted a while back and got no answer to my question. So I thought I would show you all anyway. I used a Stanley 45, 1" chisel and a beading tool. Like I said before, I did use a chop saw to cut the boards so I know that disqualifies me, but what the heck. 
The goal here was to cover all the metal hardware on my screened porch.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Globba said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I posted a while back and got no answer to my question. So I thought I would show you all anyway. I used a Stanley 45, 1" chisel and a beading tool. Like I said before, I did use a chop saw to cut the boards so I know that disqualifies me, but what the heck.
> The goal here was to cover all the metal hardware on my screened porch.


Looks great! But since you used a power tool, you should do it over! (That's my old shop teacher talking)


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice work! How do you like that 45? 


There is nothing lost or won here but the esteem of your fellow wood workers :smile: and the details turned out very nice!

The intent was to find creative way of using limited power tools and to challenge people to think outside the box. Its nice work.

This brings up an interesting loop hole though... if using a combination plane are all of the irons considered 'one tool?'...? :smile::huh:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it counts as one tool.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> I think it counts as one tool.


Haha, nice!


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That looks really good Globba! Thanks for posting.:thumbsup: 

For those of us who have never attempted any project like yours could you give us a description of the steps in the process? Even if you don't have any pictures, I'd be interested in the steps you took. 

When I look at your finished project my first though is I could never do that with so few (non-power) tools, but if the steps are broken down I think I probably could (if I had a #45 and a beading tool):smile:.

Thanks,


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That looks really nice, Globba. Well done.


----------



## Globba (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the nice comments guys.
There were quit a few steps.
S45=Stanley 45
BT=beading tool

Top rail
1. chisel the back to cover the brackets that connects the beam to the rafters. This allows the rail to lay flat.
2. rabbet top (S45)
3. rabbet bottom. (S45)
4. rabbet bottom half of lower rabbet at an angle. (S45)
5. cut 1/8" bead above each rabbet. (BT)
6. cut groove above that. (BT)
7. another tool I forgot about. Round over edges with 1/8" cornering tool.
8. chisel notch for the upright to rest in.


Uprights (posts)
1. cut hollow along edges. (BT)
2. notch top back of upright to rest on top rail notch with chisel. 
3. notch it to cover the metal bracket that connects the post to the beam. This allows it to lay flat on the 4X4 post. The large panel covers the sides of the notch. Both with the chisel.
4. Round over all long edges with a 1/4" cornering tool.


Main panel
1. rabbet top and bottom the same depth as the top rail. (S45)
2. rabbet an angle on the top rabbet to match the angle on the lower rabbet in the top rail. (S45)
3. cut a 1/2" bead on the bottom rabbet. (S45)
4. cut a 1/4" bead above that. (S45)
5. cut 1/8" bead above rabbet on top and bottom. (BT)
6. cut groove above that. (BT)
7. cut boards to size. 
8. mark all boards with a marking gauge that cuts a groove for the outside edge of the "inner panel".
9. reset gauge to mark all of the inside edges of the "inner panel".
10. chisel this area out at an angle to give it a raised panel look.

Feet

1. :thumbdown: I used a table saw to cut the waist out on the back in order to cover the bracket that connects the posts to the floor.
2. clean up with a chisel.
3. cut to size.

Well, that's about it. Thanks for looking. I think I covered everything. 
PS: I love that 45.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking at the #45 got me drooling on my keyboard.:smile:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Globba said:


> There were quit a few steps.


That's got to be the understatement of the year:yes: Thanks so much for taking the time to compile that list. 

My skill level (and tool inventory) aren't near where I could attempt something like that, but at least now I have an understanding of the process. Also, the realization that complex (for me) projects are merely a series of steps that taken individually are actually relatively simple.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Finishing Puzzle Box Project*

OK, after a long hiatus here is the finish of my little project for the challenge. 

In my last post (#28 if you want to go back and see the beginning) I just finished showing half of the pieces cut and sized for the project. Unfortunately I didn't have enough scrap pieces large enough to finish the project so I had to do some ripping with the back saw.








Easy enough cutting, you just have to cut at a very low angle. Here is the finished cut, not exactly pretty, but with a little planing, I've got the thickness I need.








Dimensioning the pieces is made easy with the shooting board. Using a square while planing these small pieces really helps.








I've got all the pieces cut and started the glue up in this picture. I knew I'd find a use for those tiny clamps that came in the $3 bag from the big box store:yes: By the way the "board" in this picture is 2.5"x4" to give you some scale.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Puzzle Box Completion*

Here is a picture of both "halves" of the outer box with the rails glued in place and the inner box glued on one side.








This pic shows all the pieces glued together and with a finish. In this case, BLO followed by wipe on poly. 








Here is a picture with two of the moving pieces removed revealing the inner "hidden" box.








And finally a picture of the finished piece with all pieces in place. BTW, it takes 12 moves to disassemble/reassemble the box.








The box dimensions are 2.5 x 2.5 x4. It is not a real challenging project, but one that is fun to make and a good one to practice your precision. This would be a good project for someone just starting out in WW or who is just getting into hand tool use as it is a little bit different from the standard box but requires a decent level of precision for the box to work. It's also a good use of those small scraps that everyone has laying around.

I've made several different puzzle boxes as gifts and they are well received from both young and old. I keep a couple of them on my desk to play with when I need a little stress relief:smile:

A couple of years ago I made one of these before I had any planes or a shooting board and to be honest, it took me longer using power tools than it did using a limited number of hand tools. I also found that I was more precise with the hand tools and the box fit together much better.:thumbsup:


----------



## Globba (Mar 27, 2012)

nice box. It does look like a good working and learning exercise.:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice job, man! Isn't it more rewarding to use all hand tools on small projects?... and as you said it's quicker.

I found it was, and then that slowly grew into me even doing all if my large jobs by hand. It becomes a disease! :laughing:

So the million dollar questions, did you have to overcome any obstacles with the limited tools you chose? Would you pick the same tools again? Did you learn any new techniques to overcome those obstacles? 

:thumbup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice box.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Nice job, man! Isn't it more rewarding to use all hand tools on small projects?... and as you said it's quicker.
> 
> I found it was, and then that slowly grew into me even doing all if my large jobs by hand. It becomes a disease! :laughing:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the compliments.

It's definitely more rewarding to use all hand tools! For me, the process is as much fun and rewarding as completing the project.

The only real obstacle with the limited tools were the tools themselves. While the cheap backsaw cuts quickly, it is not a quality tool and the rip cuts were a pain to clean up and plane flat/parallel. 

If I were to do this again, I would change the tools I used. Unless i were to go buy a saw (or rehab some of the ones hanging in the shed) I'd still probably use the one I did. It's not a great saw and it did get the job done. I'd also switch planes from the 60 1/2 to a number four. I chose the smaller plane as I thought it'd be easier to use trimming the small pieces on the shooting board which it might have been. However, it was a pain and my hands/wrists got quite a workout surface planing the pieces after sawing. The number four would have made the process easier, and would have been just as easy using with the shooting board. 

I also probably wouldn't have needed a scraper if I'd used the number 4. I would have replaced the scraper with a 3/8 chisel. After gluing the box pieces together, they never fit as good as you think they will and there is always some trimming in very tight places. While I was able to get the scraper in most places, it would have been much quicker and easier to use a chisel.

Ripping wood by with a back saw was definitely a first for me and it took a little care to get it done. I will definitely be using that technique again if the wood is small enough. I don't have a table saw, so much of the time I'd rip these old barn board with anything I could find for a fence and a circular saw. As you can imagine, there was lots of left over wood that I couldn't saw as there just wasn't room to clamp it, let alone clamp with a fence.

I've got to give you a :thumbsup: for starting this thread/challenge as it really got me thinking in a different direction. Every time I'm thinking about projects now, I'm trying to figure out if I can do them without picking up a power tool or at least limiting their use.:yes:

OK, I'm done now, it's your turn.................:smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Excellent, Tim. The transformation has begun :laughing:

You are definitely on your way over to the dark (ages) side! :yes:


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

firemedic said:


> Excellent, Tim. The transformation has begun :laughing:
> 
> You are definitely on your way over to the dark (ages) side! :yes:


Thanks!

To quote the master: "You don't know the power of the dark side!":smile:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a small project I thought would be fun to do as a three-handtools challange. I'm going to make a through and these are the tools I will use:









An axe, a gouge and an adze.

First I cut off a piece of a log. I wanted to keep this an all handtools project so so I left the chainsaw back home and used a log saw.









Then I split the log in halves using a heavier splitting axe.









Now some may say that I will have used more than three tools, *but *the rules says _take a board and three handtools _so I consider my work so far as "taking a board" and from now on I'll use only the afore mentioned tools.

Here is my "board"








First step is to use the axe to flatten the split surface.









*To be continued....*


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

.... and here is the result of that.









I also flattened the other side.









Then I clamped the blank in my workbench and drew the outline of inside of the through.









Next step is to use the adze to hollow out most of the through.









And then switch to the gouge to take out the last









*To be continued.....*


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

At this stage I don't seek for a perfect surface, just getting the shape of it.









Next step is to draw the outline of the outer shape.....









.... and then use the axe to shape the outside.









This is the roughly shaped through. Now I'll leave it like this for a couple of weeks in a cool place to dry out. After a few days I'll smear the endgrain with warm boiled potatoes to protect it from cracking.

When it's dry I'll do the final shaping and try to get a smooth surface as possible with the tools I have at hand.

Thanks for looking and welcome back in a couple of weeks or so.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome, longknife! You certainly accepted and met the challenge! :thumbsup:

Thanks for being so thorough with the pictures. 

One of the coolest builds I've seen. I'm looking forward to seeing it complete. :thumbup:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's cool Longknife! What kind of wood is it? We have a very old piece in our house looks like that. My wife calls it a dough bowl.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I love seeing stuff like this! Thanks Longknife for sharing some traditional arts with us.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

rayking49 said:


> That's cool Longknife! What kind of wood is it? We have a very old piece in our house looks like that. My wife calls it a dough bowl.


The wood is goat willow. Throughs like this has been used for many porposes. Larger, more round ones for kneading dough so your wife is right.
The more oblong ones were used to store milk. Severeral througs were stacked in a rack, fresh milk was poured in them and after a while the cream was skimmed off.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

Phenomenal progress! Given that log and those tools, about the only thing I'd be able to make is firewood. I am looking forward to seeing how this one pans out!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Took out the through from the storage and could see that the potatoe trick has worked perfectly. No cracks at all and very little warping.

I started with the inside and used the gouge to get the inside as smooth as possible and reduce the ridges left by the adze and gouge earlier.





























When I was satisfied with the inside I turned the through upside down and used the axe to finish the outside. This works quite well given the axe is really sharp. Of course you are not chopping with the axe, you use it more like a big plane blade.











I used the same method to flatten the bottom.


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is the end result. It's quite smoothe but still with distinct toolmarks.


















And here it is put to use. I didn't put any finish on it, this kind of throughs were traditionally mostly unfinished, especially those meant for food usage.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool work. Love the finishing cuts with the axe. Awesome.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Longknife, that's awesome. And what a great job with the tools. You certainly met the challenge!


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's a wonderful piece for any number of tools. The fact that you did it with three is plain old impressive.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a great piece. Thanks so much for sharing it with us and for using and showing some tools I (we) don't see used very often!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Really awesome job! Very nicely done... very.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

is this still going? i think i might have something if so


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Does a treadle lathe count as a hand tool? Mind you a chisel and I only have one tool left, might need a Swiss Army knife

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris, This is definitely still going on. It would be great to see more projects shown here!

Dave, in my mind any tool that doesn't use electricity counts. Besides, the lathe isn't actually doing anything to the project, it's just holding it like a vise would  So, that still gives you two in addition to the chisel! 

The rules committee seems to be pretty forgiving


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chris Curl said:


> is this still going? i think i might have something if so


It's absolutely still going! We'd all love to see what you have! There is no time limit.



DaveTTC said:


> Does a treadle lathe count as a hand tool? Mind you a chisel and I only have one tool left, might need a Swiss Army knife
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Chris & Dave, my intention for this thread was to challenge people to challenge themselves to learn new skills or techniques with the tools. 

So post a project that you learned a new skill with, be it something earth shattering or everyday but new to YOU.

Discuss the thought process that went into it and/or how it might change the way you work...

Or just post a sweet project and brag about how you only used three tools - :laughing: either one works for me! 

As has already been said, the rules comity is more or less AWOL. Use your judgement. 

Does that answer your question, Dave?

...I still never got around to mine  shame on me!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Well I might custom a pry bar with a sharp edge and get a scraper axe and gouge out of it.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

ok! but i am actually only going to use 2 tools, so can i have 2 pieces of wood?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Use a third tool (hand saw) then you say it started as one. 

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> ok! but i am actually only going to use 2 tools, so can i have 2 pieces of wood?


I used many pieces of wood that were scraps from other projects and the rules committee didn't disqualify me so go for it.:laughing:

I'll bet you find a use for a third tool though sometime during your build, if not, try and find an alternative way to do something and use a third.:yes:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

here is mine, i need a mallet anyway, and i had some scrap maple (not hard maple), so i thought, why not?

i have only used a saw, but am planning on using a drill (electric, sorry) and a dowel to make a couple of pins for it.

the head is pretty small: 6 1/2" long, 2 1/4" wide and 1 1/2" tall.

ok, i was wrong. i also used a block plane to round the edges of the handle.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Longknife that turned out amazing. I'd never heard about the potatoes trick before. Great job!

Chris that's going to be a good basher man. Looking good!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Well, seeing this thread revived, reminded me I'd never attempted it, though I'd wanted to when Firemedic challenged us. So today I decided to jump in. 
My daughter had bought me a set of chisels for Christmas and I thought I'd make a place for them to live. 
My three tools of choice were a Stanley low-angle block plane, a marking gauge and a hand saw. 
I've never ripped anything with a handsaw before. At first I didn't think I could cut to a line, so I clamped a board for a straight edge and followed it.









The other side of the board I got braver and ripped it on the line, bringing the two sides parallel. I didn't do too bad I guess. Then I cleaned up the edges with my little plane. 









The next part really scared me, to try. Resawing by hand.









I took a 5/4 x @1 1/2 board and marked it with my cheapo marking gauge on both sides. I clamped it down, started cutting from one side. I cut for a little ways straight down my marked line, flipped the board, and started cutting down that marked line. I continued doing this, flipping and cutting, till I got the board resawn. I then cleaned up both edges with my plane. I ended up with a 1/2 inch board and a 1/4 inch board.
More to follow.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice going, Ray, looking forward to more!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Jean. Next I cut the 1/4 board into squares for dividers. Then using the chisels to get the right spacing, I set the blocks on the board making sure to leave about 1/8 clearance. 



















After glueing these onto the board, I glued the 1/2 inch board on front.









And here is the finished product. Not fine woodworking, for sure. But, I did do things I'd never done before- ripping and resawing with a hand saw, and using the marking gauge. I would definitely rather use a cutting gauge instead, after reading about them. And I had fun doing this. Thanks for looking.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for showing us that Ray. I'm glad you had fun and learned something in the process. 

I like your chisel holder, I've been looking for something to keep mine off the bench, I may just have to steal your idea.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> here is mine, i need a mallet anyway, and i had some scrap maple (not hard maple), so i thought, why not?


Chris, got a final pic for us? I'm curious about you using pins for the mallet. Is it more for decoration or to reinforce the glue joints? 

I just build a simple one like you but I used a M&T and a solid piece for a head and just glued it together. You've got me wondering if I should pin mine as well to help during heavy beating.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks trc. Steal away.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good ray. Fine work. 


So what's a cutting gauge ?

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

trc65 said:


> Chris, got a final pic for us? I'm curious about you using pins for the mallet. Is it more for decoration or to reinforce the glue joints?
> 
> I just build a simple one like you but I used a M&T and a solid piece for a head and just glued it together. You've got me wondering if I should pin mine as well to help during heavy beating.


Tim, I finished it, but I haven't taken a final pic of it.

The joint is very tight, and I used plenty of glue and clamped it overnight, so I don't think it will be going anywhere anytime soon. If it gets loose, I will pin it, but I think I'll leave it as is for now.

I'll take a pic later and post it.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

DaveTTC said:


> Looks good ray. Fine work.
> 
> 
> So what's a cutting gauge ?
> ...


https://www.vespertools.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=38


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> https://www.vespertools.com.au/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=12&Itemid=38


Thx Chris. A subtle difference but as I read, can be significant end result. 

Essentially any marking gauge could be made into a cutting gauge.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep just put a blade on it and there ya go. The marking gauge kind of tore the wood, making it a little harder to see exactly where to follow with the saw blade. I think the blade would have worked better. At least I think so, and thanks there Dave.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Good job Ray!

Well done.


----------

